# Duck Jerky



## Guest

Just went out and bought me a meat grinder at fleet farm, and also their jerky gun which came with a ton of cures and flavors. Making up five full trays as I type, wondering if anyone else has tried this kind of jerky mix from fleet farm?


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

I usually slice the breasts and marinade them in a mixture of soy sauce, liquid smoke, worchestershire sauce and seasonings. Then run them through the dehydrator, makes my room smell alot better for a week or so. :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have but do not care for them. That is not saying they are bad. Each person has a taste they like or dislike. I have switched to Yeager Seasoning mix from a shop in WI. I can c get you the number if you are not happy with your trial run .


----------



## duck_hunter_nd

Have used their cure and Big Buck cure from Home of Econony stores. Have made ground/flat jerky and pepper sticks in casings from duck. Very good and almost prefer to venison. Most people can't tell the difference. Trick with duck is to rinse breasts in salt water a few times to get blood/clots out. I like the dehydrador method compared to Big Chief smoker. Turns out much better, especially for the kids.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I've tried almost everything it seems in the dehydrator, it seems to get crispy. Am I leaving the jerky in there too long? This never happens when I make the jerky with beef, maybe a higher fat content than ducks????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Check out goose recipes in the goose hunting forum. I threw a recipe in there. Try it out.

:beer:


----------



## Guest

Will do, thanks. SHould help to get rid of the snows in the freezer!


----------



## Field Hunter

"Hi-Mountain" seasoning. Comes in many different recipes. It is a dry cure that's very easy to use. It's been good for all game in the smokers and they have one that is formulated specifically for goose and duck.


----------



## fishhook

field hunter.....thats the one i use :beer: :beer: ...very good when throwing back a couple frosty's


----------



## fishhook

I should note i like mine spicy so i always add some pepper and tabasco sauce when marinating it and putting it on the dehydrator rack.


----------



## quack_dealer1

HI-mountain is the only way to go and they have just about every flavor you could imagine at scheels!!! just made 10 pounds of goose tonight with the hickory blend can't wait to try it.


----------



## kingme88

On of the guys in our group had ducksticks made at the local butcher. They were pretty good. Couldn't even taste the duck. I have no idea how much beef and pork was used with the duck. Just an idea


----------



## 155MM

As a few posts have replied, High Mountain is a very good cure to use. I have made many batches of duck jerky the last few years in the dehydrator and the Smoky Joe. Some are all mallard, some are "other" duck but they both taste good. I like the duck just as well as venison. I have challenged many game and non game eaters to tell me which they are eating. Most can't tell the difference.

duck_hunter_nd


----------

